# RRS leving base



## Random Orbits (Dec 16, 2015)

I already have a RRS tripod, but I'd like to get a leveling base for it. Having never tried one, I'm not sure what the advantages/disadvantages are of the 3 options: 2.5 in handle, 4.5 in handle with hook, and a knob. The knob looks like it'll have the lowest profile, but does that really matter? And ideas? TIA!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2015)

A leveling base makes using a gimbal much easier. Only real need when using a ballhead is to allow proper single row pano shots. Basically, it spares you from fiddling with the legs to get the platform level; a tilted platform for the gimbal means a tilted pan if you're tracking a horizontally-moving subject. 

I have the RRS leveling base with clamp, and I have dovetails on my RRS PG-02 gimbal head and my RRS BH-55 LR ballhead, so I can easily swap them out. 

I have the long handle with the hook. The hook lets you add weight for even more stability. The advantage of the long handle is that it gives more leverage when leveling a loaded setup. For example, I'll often move the legs around to get a better angle when shooting birds, then re-level. That's easy with the long handle, would be harder with the short handle, even harder with the knob. The disadvantage of the long handle is that it precludes the lowest tripod height (legs collapsed, widest spread on all three legs). The short handle allows that lowest position. The knob is newer (I wasn't aware of it before), but I don't really see the point except for a very minor weight savings. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 16, 2015)

Neuro pretty much said it all. A levelling base is in my view a must. But I got the shorter handle, to be able to get as close to ground as possible, but still have a handle. The long handle is easer to use, but I have never had any problems with the shorter one. A big advantage on the long one is the hook. I have missed that on more than one windy occasion. 

Another interesting option could be the TA-U-LC Universal Leveling Base. I have never tried it though.


----------



## cycleraw (Dec 16, 2015)

If the reason you want a leveling base is for single row panoramas take a look at RRS PC-LR. I have one and love it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I have no experience with the RRS products, but it looks like for an extra 70 bucks you could buy the long handle to go with the leveling base of your choice, then you have the length and hook when needed and short when you don't want it. I have no idea whether it is a tool free or tool intensive job, I was just browsing their site and saw it as an option. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the input! It looks like the handle option is preferable to the knob, and that it comes down to a trade between minimum height versus the ability to hang a stabilizing load from a hook.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2015)

In fact, I'm a bit confused. The picture of the short handle shows the bare aluminum knurled knob as the 'handle'. But, the description states, "_This is the original replacement handle for the Series 3 leveling base. It is the shorter version with no hook....Features: Rubber overmolded band for better grip_." The text description matches the old short handle pictured on the TA-3 base, not the catalog image for the short handle 'knob'. 



Random Orbits said:


> Thanks for the input! It looks like the handle option is preferable to the knob, and that it comes down to a trade between minimum height versus the ability to hang a stabilizing load from a hook.



Regardless of whether the short handle is the old handle, the new knob, or you get a choice, you can get both handles. The handle simply unscrews from the bottom bolt (the same way you loosen it to adjust the base, you just keep loosening). So, you can use the long handle with hook most of the time, and easily swap out the short handle/knob if you need to get the tripod as low as possible. 

For $35, I may just pick up the knob (assuming it's available) - it's small and light, will fit in the quiver bag lid pocket along with my set of spiked feet.


----------

